# What type of camera do you use?



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

What type of camera do you use to get your horsie pictures? 


I use a Ricoh Capilo R8


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My trusty old simple Canon Ixus 60.

Would love to get myself a digital SLR, but slightly lacking in the appropriate funds at the moment!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I have been looking at some digital SLRs but there so expensive...I guess I can keep on dreaming!


----------



## mollysmom (Apr 21, 2009)

I use and Olympus E3, I go around to shows and take pictures then throw them onto my website. www.briarpatchphotos.com


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love my nikon D80


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE my Nikon D40  I also have a 55mm to 200mm zoom lens. I would love to have a telephoto lens but they are too expensive for me at the moment :lol:


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

mollysmom...You have some really nice pictures!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Dressage10135 said:


> I absolutely LOVE my Nikon D40  I also have a 55mm to 200mm zoom lens. I would love to have a telephoto lens but they are too expensive for me at the moment :lol:


I was looking at buying a D40. Is it any good?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

CrazyChester said:


> I was looking at buying a D40. Is it any good?


Yes, it is amazing. It is perfect for me because it is a lower level professional camera but yet it still takes amazing pictures. I would definitely recommend it if you really enjoy photography but can't quite afford a super expensive one (that was why I got this model). 

Another thing is that there are many different editing options and you can even make a quick fix on the camera itself. Overall, I love it. It is my baby :lol:


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I will have to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I use a Nikon D70 : ]

Here are my photos: Cloud's Mystique's collections on Flickr


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Canon 30D, its a digital SLR

I have a bunch of different lens too which is nice.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Kodac Easy Share - but I have no clue how to use it correctly....and it sucks up battery power quickly.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Canon digital EOS Rebel XTI 400d


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

XTI.  Canon dSLR's are the best. My next upgrade is gonna be a 5d.

I CAN DREAM CAN'T I? ha.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

i have a nikon d50, nikon d40, and a little olympus stylus 850 sw, whatever that is. it's cool though because even though it's just a little dig, it takes great pictures and is shock and water proof


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Rissa your photos are stunning!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Get you a Rebel and yours will be too!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I love my Canon S5 IS 

I also love the digital Rebels, and maybe someday will have one... I had a hard time choosing, and the reason I chose mine instead was it takes video. Plus it's a lot cheaper


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Canon XSi


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

What are your opinions on the Canon 1000D? Looking at finally getting a new camera with Rudds stimulus money, and having a hard time deciding between the rebel XTi and the 1000D...


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

There both good for first time dSLR owners.

Rebel I have heard a lot of good things about and if I ever decide to buy a Canon I will be buying one of them. 

I havent heard much about the 1000D, just had a look at some of the example photos that they have taken with it and they seem to be okay. Canon EOS 1000D - Sample Images

I would go with the Rebel, but at the end of the day its up to you!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm. I was thinking the Rebel. However i'm having a really hard time finding places that sell it in AUS, at least via the internet lol.

I do like the fact that the 1000D has live view, so you can see your shot on the LCD screen. But I used to take all my film shots via viewfinder so I don't think it would kill me lol.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Hmmm. I was thinking the Rebel. However i'm having a really hard time finding places that sell it in AUS, at least via the internet lol.
> 
> I do like the fact that the 1000D has live view, so you can see your shot on the LCD screen. But I used to take all my film shots via viewfinder so I don't think it would kill me lol.



The live view is not a big deal in my opinion. Also it'll eat up your battery very quickly. Once you get used to looking though a view finder it becomes second nature.

I'd personally go with a Rebel xti. I love mine. It's so tough and hardy and reliable.


----------

